# No way to replace forks?



## Barn Barn (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a really nice 1999 Cannondale F500 HT. The bike is good other than the "Head shock" suspension being to soft. When ever I ask LBS if I can put a new fork (suspension) on they say no way that is it nothing can be put on. Nothing? Can anyone point me to fixing this problem? Thanks:madman:


----------



## dynomike8 (Apr 22, 2011)

I do think your LBS is wrong. There are a couple of options depending on whether that model has an SI headset or not (I'm not sure, you might want to put this in the Cannondale forum, there are more knowledgeable folks over there than me!). But Cannondale does make reducer headsets so you can use a standard 11/8' fork. 

Check out Cannondale Experts website (go to headsets) or Problem Solvers Reducer Cannondale Headshock Headtube to 1-1/8. 

Sorry I would post the links but I don't have 10 posts yet


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

IIRC Woodman makes a reducer headset that presses into the Cannondale headtube and allows you to run a 1 1/8th standard fork.


----------



## Barn Barn (Apr 3, 2012)

Awesome info, I am new to this site sorry for posting in the wrong place. But I knew I would get the skinny on this problem. Thanks! Dyno and GT.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Protip - go back into your LBS, tell them they're a bunch of idiots, and find a new LBS.


----------



## xpatenaude (Apr 19, 2009)

All these guys are correct. I have an f600 with the reducer thingy. Let me know if you need any personal advise or pics, etc.


----------



## Barn Barn (Apr 3, 2012)

Thx I will.


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

King may make one as well, I know they make a de-evolution sized to bring a 1.25" down to 1.125", thought they did for cannon dale as well. Mendoncyclesmith would know, he's the lefty/head shock go-to. Dig him up on the fat bike or vrc forums.

Plum


----------



## xpatenaude (Apr 19, 2009)

Remember that a standard 1.5 to 1.125 reducer will NOT work. Cannondale is not a standard 1.5 inch. I forget the exact measurement tho.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Check these out:

Problem Solvers Reducer Cannondale Headshock Headtube to 1-1/8 in Tree Fort Bikes Headtube Adapters (cat614)

Universal Cycles -- Identiti DaleDucers HeadShok Reducer


----------



## Barn Barn (Apr 3, 2012)

Very helpful links, thanks everyone. I am on it and will be tackling this project soon. I am now seeking out a FS 29er, my friend let me ride his Specialized comp FS 29 and I am stoked to get one. I am how ever looking at the Scott spark team version. This is a sickness isn't it?


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

jtmartino said:


> Protip - go back into your LBS, tell them they're a bunch of idiots, and find a new LBS.


^ This.

I've personally used reducers on a Cannondale to run a standard fork. It worked great. The Cannondale was **** though.


----------



## bluebean (Apr 9, 2012)

Sorry to barge in. I've kind of a similar problem, just the other way around. I've a Caad 2 F400 from 96 and need to get rid off that old Rock Shox Quadra on it. Was thinking of going headshok. Can someone point me to a thread or tell me what I'll need to convert from a standard fork to a headshok? Mine has the reducers on etc that came with it back in 1996. 

Thx!


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

bluebean said:


> Sorry to barge in. I've kind of a similar problem, just the other way around. I've a Caad 2 F400 from 96 and need to get rid off that old Rock Shox Quadra on it. Was thinking of going headshok. Can someone point me to a thread or tell me what I'll need to convert from a standard fork to a headshok? Mine has the reducers on etc that came with it back in 1996.
> 
> Thx!


You need to remove the reducer cups, then add in the headset bearings (which press directly into the head tube.) They look like this:










My advice? Unless you have a good lead on a cheap HeadShok in great shape, don't waste your time. Get a decent shape vintage non-HeadShok fork and use that instead. Your Quadra 10 is 43mm travel, so keep that in mind...you could probably find a decent 63mm fork like a RS SID or Judy or an older Marzocchi which were pretty awesome for the time.


----------



## bluebean (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi,

thanks. I wasn't sure if I needed headset cups. Thanks for the pic too. Good that I just have to buy the bearings (though I hope I get one that comes with fork). Yes I know what you mean and I've been checking out some 2nd hand Air Sids which seem to be about the same price as the headshok. I don't know about the performance, though I don't need some massive shock for the cross country riding that I do.

Are elastomere headshoks better than the air ones maintenance wise?


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

bluebean said:


> Hi,
> 
> thanks. I wasn't sure if I needed headset cups. Thanks for the pic too. Good that I just have to buy the bearings (though I hope I get one that comes with fork). Yes I know what you mean and I've been checking out some 2nd hand Air Sids which seem to be about the same price as the headshok. I don't know about the performance, though I don't need some massive shock for the cross country riding that I do.
> 
> Are elastomere headshoks better than the air ones maintenance wise?


I don't think so - any elastomer shock will eventually fail due to degredation of the elastomer itself. If you did end up with a Headshok, try to find an air cartridge for it.

With air-based suspension, most of the time you only need to replace the o-rings during an overhaul to fix any performance problems.

Coil shocks are great, assuming they have an oil damping system.


----------



## bluebean (Apr 9, 2012)

No I'm still on the look out for one but I've seen a couple with elastomeres and was just wondering which was better. Thx for all the tips!


----------



## dirkdaddy (Sep 4, 2007)

FYI 
I'm riding a '93 cannondale as a commuter / neighborhood bike and when my ancient headshock finally gave out, I looked on here at classifieds and put a WTB up, found a guy who had one sitting in his garage and we worked a mutually agreeable deal. I went to a 07 Ultra fatty 80mm air oil and am very happy. Well, except for the $$ I had to spend on some ebay disk brakes (no cable brake mounts on fork) and also disk wheelset used. So you can find those headshocks, and they can usually be rebuilt but takes a shop with knowhow. Lots of stuff on doing so in the cannondale forum. A big ol fork will throw off your angles, remember!


----------



## mjfan12 (Apr 9, 2012)

I just bought a 99? F700 (dark blue with yellow graphics)....I haven't ridden a bike for 15 years and never had suspension.

i have no idea if the headshok is any good, it locks fine, and it has plenty of rebound since it returns to original position easily, don't know if the damping is shot though. it's the fatty D with disc mounts. The boot was ripped and the metal part inside is half rusted which is not a good sign, haha.

I'm not too happy with the stories I'm hearing about maintenance and all, want to go to a standard fork. finally starting to get what I need as far as reducer headset. I see an FSA one on amazon for $40, is that decent or do i need a cane creek?


also what is a decent but cheap conventional fork with both v-brake and disc mounts? I don't want to spend more than $150-$200 max doing this conversion (probably will try to do this myself as I'm decently mechanically inclined with the right instructions)


----------



## dirkdaddy (Sep 4, 2007)

Thread hijack?

Ok, well check the cannondale forum group and search on old headshok or something there is a website with a list of each year's offerings, specs, etc.

The rate at which it comes back up is rebound, and too fast will be bad in most cases, also means no dampening. If the spring rate in the fork is ok (you're not sagging 1/2 travel), and dampening is OK, maybe just stick with it?

People diss headshoks but I used mine for nearly 20 years before it needed service and held air even after the dampening cartridge blew. The roller bearings make for a pretty smooth action. They are difficult to work on but there are videos and stuff.

That guy Sheldon on cannondale forum could rework it and put a new boot on, or you could upgrade like I did, as those headshoks are for sale and not terribly hard to find. I see from link below a 99 or so fatty D is 80mm air/oil which is a good unit. :thumbsup:

Headshock vintage info link

As far as replacing with something else - you can get those adapters...:skep:



mjfan12 said:


> I just bought a 99? F700 (dark blue with yellow graphics)....I haven't ridden a bike for 15 years and never had suspension.
> 
> i have no idea if the headshok is any good, it locks fine, and it has plenty of rebound since it returns to original position easily, don't know if the damping is shot though. it's the fatty D with disc mounts. The boot was ripped and the metal part inside is half rusted which is not a good sign, haha.
> 
> ...


----------



## mjfan12 (Apr 9, 2012)

I figured its better to add here as my question was simlar to the original poster. 

Im pretty set on replacing the headshok as mine looks beatup and i think it looks ugly too. I get the steps, knock out old headset and press in new reducer headset.

Beyond this point im lost in terms of finding a suitable replacement which is affordable and which maintains the geometry. My headshok has 80mm of travel. Can i go for 100 mm on a replacement? What length do I need? Etc. Any direct replacement models suggested? I just need both v brake and disc mounts on them.

Thanks


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

I have rebuilt two HeadShoks. They are a tremendous PITA to work on, especially if you're talking about replacing the needle bearings. The inner coil/cartridge area is not bad, but those damn needle bearings are the devil, especially since their races are independent of the head tube and steer tube assemblies. Think 12 individual pieces that you have to hold in place while trying to install the steer tube...headaches.

Use the reducers, or replace with a different HeadShok that works.


----------



## bluebean (Apr 9, 2012)

Lol looks like I stopped getting updates to my mail. Just wanted to say thanks again for the help and I didn't go with a headshok. Budget wise didn't work out. I found that an 18 year old headshok costs more than a 7 year old Manitou Black. So I settled for the Manitou Super Black on my Cannondale and I don't have to buy a new seat of bearing or headset. Don't have the fork yet but am waiting anxiously.


----------

